# Mischa Barton will eine Familie gründen



## Mandalorianer (4 Dez. 2010)

*Mischa Barton will eine Familie gründen*​

In ihrem Garten sollen einmal „Mini Mischas herumlaufen“. Mischa Barton hört schon die biologische Uhr ticken und sprach jetzt über ihren Kinderwunsch. Die 24-Jährige möchte sich zukünftig in England niederlassen, Mutterglück empfinden und erfolgreich sein:

„Ich bleibe beschäftigt – glaubt mir. Ich bin sehr gut, was Multi-Tasking betrifft. Aber eines Tages würde ich am liebsten ein Landleben in England führen, mit meinen Hunden, geretteten Tieren und kleinen Kindern.“ Nach kurzeitiger Trennung soll Mischa wieder mit dem DJ Ali Love zusammen sein. Ob er die Pläne seiner Freundin teilt? 

Die Schauspielerin will sich bald mehr auf das Entwerfen von Mode konzentrieren: „Ich möchte als Designerin arbeiten, einen großen schönen Garten und Felder vor der Tür haben.“ Klar formulierte Ziele.

Nachdem es eine Weile ruhig um sie geworden war, sieht Mischa ihre zweite Blütezeit gekommen: „Ich fühle mich seit Monaten großartig, die Dinge entwickeln sich günstig für mich. Seit Jahren habe ich mich nicht so stark, selbstbewusst und ausgeglichen gefühlt, was zum Beispiel meine Taschen-Linie, Schauspiel und Filme betrifft. Ich hoffe, die richtigen Entscheidungen zu treffen.“ Wir werden sehen…

*In Hollywood herrscht Torschlusspanik 
Gruss Gollum*


----------



## Q (6 Dez. 2010)

hoffentlich behält sie das Auto  :thx:


----------

